# yellow jackets arrows r they any good



## sponkey14

yellow jackets arrows r they any good compared to the normal carbon arrows or fiberglass arrows


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Well I couldn't tell you. But that's the next thing I buy. I shattered my Carbon Mag just last week. Only had it a month too.


----------



## weasle414

I LOVE the yellow jackets. They're heavier so they stick fish deeper down and they fly much better from my bow. They also don't splinter or break like fiberglass arrows do.


----------



## roughfishfever22

They are great I have two of them and they are much stiffer than a fibergalss shaft. I have now cranked my bow down to about 55lbs to allow for a little longer shooting and a lot more fun when i miss the close shots. I've only had to jump out of the boat once to get my arrow back out of the mud, but they get stuck real good.


----------



## weasle414

roughfishfever22 said:


> but they get stuck real good.


It's a good thing they get stuck! It's a sign they'll get better penetration deeper down.


----------



## carp_killer

yellow jackets are sweet arrows there straighter then fiberglass and stronger.


----------



## weasle414

The only downside to them is the fact that when your line snaps, the yellow and black are harder to see at the bottom of the lake vs. the white, pure glass.


----------



## carp_killer

you need that advantage of ease of getting stuff back dont you alex :rollin:


----------



## rednek

i really like mine. pretty strong


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> you need that advantage of ease of getting stuff back dont you alex :rollin:


Yup! I even had one of my arrows covered with a nice layer of orange packaging tape! It stood out really well and lasted me from last June until Monday. Now it's in a millfoil bed about 8' down in Maple Lake. Longest I've ever kept one arrow.


----------



## carp_killer

i thought you werent tellin no one that lake :lol:


----------



## rednek

that was the first lake we went to but seen like 5 fish and then went to the other lake. i guess alex naggin was a good thing :lol:


----------



## weasle414

rednek said:


> that was the first lake we went to but seen like 5 fish and then went to the other lake. i guess alex naggin was a good thing :lol:


Shut up Tim! He's supposed to think Maple was the good lake!


----------



## rednek

ohh ya i forgot......we were on maple


----------

